# hornhecht ijmuiden schevening



## meier-online (8. Mai 2009)

hallo boardis, brauche eure hilfe,
möchte morgen nach holland fahren um ein paar hornis zu fangen.
lese hier viel von zeeland, hab aber kein plan wo dass liegt.

fahre eigentlich immer nach ijmuiden oder schevening zum angeln und da wollte ich morgen auch hin.
da ich aber noch nie auf hornis gegangen bin, wollte ich mal fragen wo ich es versuchen sollte, ijmuiden oder schevening?

danke!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

Moin meier-online, meine Buschtrommeln sagen noch nix gutes. In Ijmuiden gibt es hier und da einige Geep`s. Ich glaube ich würde mehr Richtung Rotterdam oder Osterschelde fahren. Auch die Barsche sollen noch nicht so gut gehen.


----------



## olafson (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

hi Jochen, sach mal, 
geht denn in westkapelle schon was, oder is es noch zu früh?
was sagen deine trommeln|supergri#h


----------



## meier-online (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

ok, besten dank!
in 6 stunden gehts los, werde dann mal berichten wie es war.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*



olafson schrieb:


> hi Jochen, sach mal,
> geht denn in westkapelle schon was, oder is es noch zu früh?
> was sagen deine trommeln|supergri#h



Guckst Du bitte da - Post Nummer 11 - Petri Heil :m

Eddy


----------



## meier-online (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

so freunde, wollte mal kurz berichten,
sind nach ijmuiden gefahren und der hornhecht ist nur vereinzelt vertreten.
habe nur einen gesehen der einen gefangen hat. der verkäufer im angelshop meinte das es noch gut 3-4 wochen dauern würde bis er in ijmuiden angekommen ist.
auch der seebarsch ist noch nicht richtig da, haben auch nur einen kleinen gefangen, ihm haben wir aber wieder die freiheit geschenkt in der hoffnung seinen großen bruder zu überlisten;-)
nur leider ließ auch der auf sich warten.

aber wir haben massig großen plattfisch gefangen! ein paar von denen durften sich heute mittag schon bei mir in der pfanne bräunen, LECKER!!!

auch wenn wir unseren zielfisch nicht landen konnten hatten wir bei super wetter einen perfekten tag an der nordsee, wir nehmen die 3 stunden fahrt nächsten monat nochmal auf uns und versuchen es erneut!

falls jemand in der nächsten zeit auf hornis in dieser region geht und erfolgreich zurück kommt kann er es ja mal hier berichten.

schönen sonntag noch, gruß meier.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

so, drei bis vier Wochen........... bis dahin hoffe ich ist mein Dampfer fertig. Ich werde das verfolgen. Und danke für die Info.


----------



## powermike1977 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

moinsen,
fahre am vatertag nach stellendam und wollte mal wissen ob jemand mir 3 montagen nennen kann:

1. hornhecht
2. hering
3. wolfsbarch (hier moechte ich auch mit der spinnangel losziehen)

lg,
mike


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

Moin Mike, mhhh zu 1. Wasserkugel und ca 1-1,5m darunter ein Hakem mit Fischfetzen, Hühnerherz oder sonstiges. Die habe ich schon mit Meerforellenblinker Ohne Haken (mit Silkrode) gefangen. Zu 2. Bekannte Heringspaternoster mit Heringsblei. Paternoster mit echter Fischhaut und Grün leuchtender Perle finde ich am besten. Zu 3. Etwas umfangreicher. Bitte hier nachlesen.


----------



## powermike1977 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

danke dir! 
zu 1. habe noch diese mega-schwimmposen. was haelst du davon statt wasserkugel. wie gorss muessen/duerfen die haken sein?
zu 2. gehen da auch die hollaendischen plattfisch paternoster mit plastikarm und diesen kuegelchen, oder sind da die haken zu gross?
zu 3. geile seit,w erdeich mir reinziehen.

lg,
mike


----------



## olafson (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

hi powermike1977,
die megagrosse posen (du meinst sicher den geepdobber)
würde ich auf jeden fall vorziehen. habe an der hollnd-küste sehr schlechte erfahrung mit wasserkugel gemacht. die gehn einfach früh, oder spät kaputt (meistens früh). die holländer angeln nicht umsonst alle mit geepdobber. hacken wurden mir hier groß empfohlen, hab aber gesehen, daß holländer mit den kleinen angeln und dann auch selbst  mit klein besser gefangen. die sbirulino-vorfächer sind meiner meinug nach sehr gut geeignet.
wann bist du denn da? ich hab ab freitag urlaub bis zum  2. juni
werde auf jeden fall für n paar tage dahin fahren, weiss aber noch nicht wann genau. werde mich halt nach wetter orientieren und dann kurzfristig entscheiden.
grüßle olaf


----------



## powermike1977 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

moinsen,
bin nur morgen von 10-16h da. aber danke fuer die zusaetzlichen tipps! gibts ne guenstige art da oben evtl. an fischfetzen ranzukommen? ich weiss dass in renesse so ne fischbude unvershaemterweise den abfall verkauft...aber weiss nicht wann die aufmachen. mein kollege klappert derzeit alles maastricht ab was geht...
mike


----------



## olafson (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

kaufe dir noch schnell ein lachsfilet und schneide das haut, samt schuppen und ein bisschen fleisch runter. (aus dem übrig gebliebenen fleisch etwas leckeres zaubern). dann alles in kleine, spitz zulaufende dreiecke schneiden und festfrieren. dann aufn haken ziehen und ruck zuck ist es im wasser aufgetaut und gut ist.
und ich wünsche dir noch viel spaß und erfolg.
berichte ma, wenn du wieder da bist

mfg olaf


----------



## powermike1977 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

moinsen,
also, wir haben mit lachshaut und den orangenen "geepdobbers" geangelt. beim neeltje jans waren ca 200 leute-das ganze hatte n bissl was vom forellenpuff-war aber echt witzig. beim naechsten mal holen wir uns diese bomber-posen, mit denen da alle geangelt haben...denn die haben den entscheidenen vorteil, dass man damit bis nach england schmeissen kann. gefangen wurde am laufenden band...und von uns nicht sooo geil, aber 4 stueck in total...der "meeresschneider" war gebannt!
muss sagen, leckere fische...wenn auch sehr graetig.
danke nochmal fuer die tipps!
mike


----------



## olafson (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

hi, @mike
mit geepdobber hab ich die monster posen gemeint|bigeyes heissen die anders?|kopfkrat welche seite wart ihr denn in neeltje jans? wie war das wetter. werde warscheinlich am mittwoch dahin fahren. bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, die rügen-option habe ich ja noch:g


----------



## powermike1977 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

...das sind schon monsterposen...oben orange und unten durchsichtig mit der verbleiung. die anderen hatten so ne schwarze bombe mit laengerer antenne-die waren besser auf 1000m abstand zu sehen.

wir waren auf beiden seiten...gezeitengetreu . habe auch gesehen dass flut/ebbe egal sind, denn du kannst die seite wechseln. wetter war bescheiden...aufm grevelinger halt windgeschuetzt...und auf der nordsee seite windig kalt...haben trotzdem n sonnenbrand bekommen . 

mike


----------



## Loup-de-mer 04 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

mahlzeit bzw N´abend
bei Hornis find ich geht "stink"normale makrele proportional am besten. is ja auch billiger  

Weiss jemand wie es derzeit mit maßigem wolfsbarsch in Ijmuiden aussieht? Angekommen? War vor zwei wochen da und es war ziemlich dürftig

Glück auf


----------



## meier-online (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

moin, war auch vor 2 wochen da und haben nur einen sehr kleinen wolf gefangen, dafür aber sehr viel und großen plattfisch.

geht der hornhecht denn überhaupt in ijmuiden oder sollte man es generell wo anders versuchen?


----------



## Loup-de-mer 04 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

ich hatte hornhecht  bei warmen wetter eigentlich fast immer dabei. .bzgl. der großen Platten: Südmole? 1800m? Seeseite?will nächsten dienstag mein Glück suchen 

glück auf


----------



## mzini (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

Hola,
Haben gestern 5 wolfsbarsche gefangen!Alle 30-35 cm groß und eine kleine Scholle!
gefangen am Strand von Blomendaal ca 5 km südlich von der Südmole Ijmuiden!Ringelwurm ging gut!
Vor zwei Wochen haben wir nur einen Wolf und 7 schollen gefangen!
gruß


----------



## meier-online (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*



Loup-de-mer 04 schrieb:


> ich hatte hornhecht bei warmen wetter eigentlich fast immer dabei. .bzgl. der großen Platten: Südmole? 1800m? Seeseite?will nächsten dienstag mein Glück suchen
> 
> glück auf


 
nein nicht seeseite! waren auch nicht direkt in ijmuiden sondern in wijk an zee, das ist die andere seite der hafenausfahrt.
und jetzt kommt der hit, wir hatten nur viel zu leichtes blei dabei und der angelshop war schon zu, also blieb uns nichts anderes übrig als mit 60 g blei zu schleppen! 
da gingen die wie bekloppt drauf! aber nur ganz ganz langsam schleppen, am besten immer nur ganz leicht mit der spitze zupfen und dann wieder nachrollen!

berichte doch bitte mal ob du (oder andere)auch hornis ergattern konntest.

viel spaß am dienstag.


----------



## Pangasius29 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

hallo, könnt Ihr mir mal sagen, wo ich in Ijmuiden frische Wattwürmer und Montagen für Hornhecht und Scholle bekomme?
Danke


----------



## powermike1977 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*



mzini schrieb:


> Hola,
> Haben gestern 5 wolfsbarsche gefangen!Alle 30-35 cm groß und eine kleine Scholle!
> gefangen am Strand von Blomendaal ca 5 km südlich von der Südmole Ijmuiden!Ringelwurm ging gut!
> Vor zwei Wochen haben wir nur einen Wolf und 7 schollen gefangen!
> gruß



moinsen,
heisst das du faengst die auf grund - oder zupfst du den ringelwurm?
mike


----------



## meier-online (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*



Pangasius29 schrieb:


> hallo, könnt Ihr mir mal sagen, wo ich in Ijmuiden frische Wattwürmer und Montagen für Hornhecht und Scholle bekomme?
> Danke[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> direkt am parkplatz wo es zum pier geht (wenn er auf hat) oder in der city aber da kann ich dir den weg leider nicht beschreiben ist ein wenig versteckt der laden, mußt dich einfach durchfragen.


----------



## olafson (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

Soo männers, heute nachts geht es nach westkapelle. 
Da können sich hornis warm anziehen. Mal gucken, wie lange wir da bleiben. Werde dann mal berichten, wie es gelaufen ist|wavey:
mfg olaf


----------



## mzini (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

haben alle Fische auf Grund gefangen!
Vorne in der ersten Rille!
Am besten ging es eine vor bis 3 Stunden nach der Flut!Später haben wir weiter drausen gut gefangen!
Es waren noch viele weitere Bisse die wir leider nicht mehr verwerten konnten!
Werde am Wochenende oben sein!Wollten mal zur Mole mal schauen was so geht!
Der Zander ist aber auch wieder frei ab Sonntag, mal schauen ob da auch was geht!
Ringelwürmer und Wattwürmer bekommst du im hafen von Ijmuiden nach dem kreisel auf der rechten seite auf dem weg zur Mole!es ist ein Bootsladen der auch Angelsachen hat!
gruß


----------



## Loup-de-mer 04 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

bin wieder da
@Meier online :Auf Grund? Unfassbar. ...Witzig, nach Wijk an See bzw auf die Nordmole musste ich gestern auch ausweichen. Der Wind war auf der Südseite so heftig, daß ich dachte mir kommt das 150er Blei gradewegs zurück. ( SüdMolentor war eh zu#q)

Auf der Nordseite gings dann zum Abend... da kamen auch die Niederländer raus. Mit Pose war aber auf Hornis nichts zu machen. 1 kleiner Barsch und ein noch kleinerer Witti der wohl auch nichts besseres vor hatte. Auf Grund 4 Flundern & 2 Klieschen. Wovon nur eine Flunder maßig war "38" . Gleich am Anfang der Mole ca 50 - 70 mtr in den Hafen. Zum Schluss hat mir noch einmal heftig den Rutenhalter umgehauen. Krurzer Drill..ausgestiegen. Denke es war n Aal. Naja, hab ich mir das Rücksetzten erspart. Die Niederländischen Kollegen sind sehr früh und soweit ich weiss größtenteils komplett leer nach Hause gegangen. Das Wetter war wohl auch den Flossenträgern zu schlecht.

Freu mich aber schon aufs nächste Mal.- Naja bis dahin...also diesen Sonntag :q gehts für eine Woche nach Frankreich an die Cote D´azur. Premiere Congerangeln:vik:und anschließend eine Woche den Comer See umpflügen. Wird also sehr abwechslungsreich.

@ Pangasius: Engelhardt in der Trompetstraat.
http://www.zeevistips.nl/engelhart.html
Da gibts Alles. Würmer am Besten vorbestellen. 

Glück auf


----------



## olafson (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

Hallo, 
wie versprochen hier kurz zusammengefasst:
Also Mittwoch sind wir Zwei dahin. Das Wetter ist eine Katastrophe, Windböen bis zu 80 kmh. Aber egal erstmal, Njielte Jans angefahren und gib ihm, Gependobber ins Wasser.
Zehn Minuten später - ein Biss beim Kollegen und der erste Hornhecht des Tages ist draussen:vik:. 
Na, denke ich, haben wir denn genug Fischbehälter dabei? Das war bei dem Einen geblieben#t, an dem Tag keine Fischkontakte mehr. Frust macht sich breit.

Fresse voll Salzwasser geht es ins "Bett". Schei** ich werde zu alt für die Autositze, dann auch noch Fahrerseite - sprich Lenkrad zwischen den Beinen#d. 

Morgen total K.O. geht es erstmal weiter. Nun, der Wind hat sich gedreht und wird weniger. Auflaufendes Wasser, Njielte Jans Innenseite fangen wir innerhalb 1 Stunde ein Paar  Hornies. Nebenbei ein Belgier holt das Doppelte von uns raus|kopfkrat. Und dann ist er weg und wir fahren auch. Auf andere Seite, versteht sich. Gute entscheidung, denn in den Nechsten drei Stunden fangen wir noch mal 19 Scnabeltiere. Kollege mus unbedingt in ein Angelladen und so fahren wir nach Westkapelle und bleiben dann nachm Ladenbesuch da. Und fangen bis 19 Uhr nochmal Sieben. Da habe ich, aber kein Bock mehr, bin mühde und habe noch 400 km zu fahren. Also - Feierabend und nach Hause. 

Bleibt anzumerken: Es sind 27 Hornhechte geworden. Kumpel hat die Meisten gefangen im verhältnis 2:1 (geschätzt|supergri). Bin ihm, aber nicht böse, war schliesslich sein Lehrmeister|bla:|bla:|bla:.

Dann noch ne nette Überraschung: LPG Preis in Vliessingen 38 cent. Na günstiger kann mann doch nicht reisen. Wenn bloß schei** Autositze nicht so unbequem wären#h#h#h


----------



## hille-1904 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

meier wat los nächste woche samstag hin???


----------



## meier-online (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: hornhecht ijmuiden schevening*

wenn der kurze kommt ist erstmal babypinkeln...

wie sieht es denn in ijmuiden aus, war mal wieder jemand da und kann berichten?


----------

